# In Illustrator CS als Illustrator 10 datei speichern



## tzippy (5. Mai 2004)

moechte gerne in illustrator cs (mac) mein dokument als datei speichern, die auch mit version 10 gelsen werden kann. unter "speichern als" geht das leider nicht... gibt es da skripte?

danke schonmal!


----------



## thoru (6. Mai 2004)

Moin  tzippy

habe mal in einem anderen Forum gelesen das sich diese Funktion jetzt 
hinter dem "Exportieren-Menüeintrag" verstecken soll.

cu
thoru


----------



## tzippy (6. Mai 2004)

Ja, habe es auch schon gefunden. Und zwar muss man als "Illustrator legacy" exportieren und dann kann man später die gewünschte Version wählen..


----------

